# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Xem giúp sao không đăng bài được

## thanhhaitdt

Admin xem giúp sao mình không đăng bài trong mục cần bán được vậy. Mong hổ trợ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vẫn chưa viết chủ đề mới được admin ơi!

----------


## Gamo

Ếch đang bận trong vùng phủ chăn rồi ;D

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sao bài viết có hình là không đăng được ah. Không có hình thì lên tuốt.!

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn thanhhaitdt và các bạn bị chặn bài viết khác.
BQT không lấy làm vui gì khi bài viết của các bạn rủi ro bị chặn. Vì đó làm phiền đến các bạn và làm mất thời gian của BQT.
Khi đã bị chặn, các bạn nên tạm dừng bài viết đó lại việc copy  past hoặc back rồi post lại chỉ làm cho hệ thống càng nghĩ bạn là 01 spamer và càng chặn bài viết của các bạn.
Bạn nên tin rằng, bài viết của bạn sẽ được activate nhanh thôi. Ngay khi thành viên BQT online và tiến hành kiểm xoát. Mà các bạn biết rồi đấy, BQT cũng là con người nên không thể nào online 24/24 để phục vụ được.

Tại sao bài viết bị chặn?
Bài viết có dấu hiệu gì đó bị nghi ngờ là spam, có thể có câu từ hoặc địa chỉ ip đã bị cảnh báo.
Bài viết có nhiều liên kết (back link), rất nhiều bạn bị chặn thuộc nhóm này. Bạn thanhhaitdt cũng vướng vào trường hợp này. Có rất nhiều link liên kết ngược lại photobuket. Bạn nên tìm hiểu lại cách chèn ảnh để hạn chế back link.

Trân trọng!

----------

